# Barra, barra, barra cuuuuuuda !



## softbutchharley (Jan 19, 2016)

What a hoot !!! First time I have seen this myself. Wish it was on film, but oh well... Hooked and fought a small ( about 24-28 ") king and had her wore down in a few minutes and was getting ready to gaff from Navarre pier - zooooooom out from under the pier before you could even get focused on it a barracuda charged out and circled quick under then ran right THRU my king like a buzz saw !! Barely felt it on my end , just watched as the cuda cut her in half, made a quick 180 under and around and grabbed half and gone !!! Water was red everywhere !! It was savage and amazing !!!! Heck of it was I BARELY felt the cuda cut her in 2. Lost my lil king but made a great memory for myself and about 10 others around watching  Y'all have a safe weekend and stay salty !!
Oh yea...previous morning the bull reds completely wore me out !!! pinfish and early morning on pier.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

You would have 10x the rush if it had eaten the other half of the king with the hook in it.


----------



## Catchemall (May 8, 2018)

Cudas are lightning bolts with scales. I caught my biggest ever a hundred miles offshore a couple of weeks ago. Had to be 70 pounds and since I didn't weigh it, it could've been a lot bigger, maybe even a new world record. It ate a snapper on the way up, hooked it in the corner of the mouth and put up a heck of a fight.


----------

